# If you could have one bow that you currently don't own, what would you get



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

Like the title says. I think mine would be an Adcock ACS


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd probably go with an ACS myself...been thinking about it alot lately


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I could never choose one of my children over another.


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I just sold a ACS, wanted one for a long time. I could not get used to the grip to save my life. Nice bow, quiet, dead in the hand and pretty fast but about as twichy to shoot as they come. My next bow will be a centaur.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't know... but I'd probably look for Black Swan type. I've an older 21st Century that I really love... smooth, sweet, quiet, and recoiless.

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

A one piece Adcock ACS-CX in the 64" 40# range.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Spin the Bottle between Black Widow PA X, Centaur Carbon Elite, Morrison ILF Wood Riser with Border HEX V limbs and Win Win Inno CXT with Inno EX Prime limbs.

I'd be tickled to death to get any one of those bows.

Ray :wink:


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

A mid 60's early 70's Ben Pearson Hunter 58" 55lb @ 28" with Red Riser wood and black limbs.

Anybody ever comes across that bow,,I'd pay what ever it took to own it again.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Long, stable, with R/D in the limbs and good speed. Forgiving and quick, a real "point and shoot" kind of bow. Guess I better start building...


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

My Vamp Custom I have been waiting for now for 6 months....


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Since I already own two 66" take-down Blacktail "Elite" recurves, I'd like to have a 66" one-piece Blacktail "Elite" recurve.

If this doesn't count because it's another Blacktail, then I'd opt for a 66" one-piece Wes Wallace "Mentor".

http://www.weswallacebows.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=recurves.mentor


----------



## dcahilly (Sep 13, 2009)

*another bow*

another black widow recurve 62 inches long 55 pound pull


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

My DAS Dalaa, 17" black riser, long limbs - Black, with AMO bushings! One day 3Rivers will get them in, been waiting months now, and I will finally own one!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Longbow.....A Jim & Buddy 21st Century, Carbon, 64", and 50# @ 28"...Recurve?.Too many to list, but right at the top would be a 23" I.L.F.riser, with Short Border Hex V limbs...For hunting, I could go for a 17" Titan, with the same limbs, or maybe a set of Samick BF Extremes, Inno's, or Winex limbs....Harperman


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Two Silvertip recurves in the stable.

I'd probably get a silvertip LB.


----------



## xbow (Oct 28, 2009)

My Susquehanna Buck that I sold 6 years ago... I want it back !!


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

I want 2- a foley recurve and a zipper extreme


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

the only bow on my "wish list" currently, is a Saphirre Hawk


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

AR 37 from Blade trinity if it comes with Jessica Beil.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

trapperDave said:


> the only bow on my "wish list" currently, is a Saphirre Hawk


Awesome bow.... so I want 2 bows.


OL Adcock 64" and around 50-60 pounds, 1 piece!

Sapphire Hawk


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

trapperDave said:


> the only bow on my "wish list" currently, is a Saphirre Hawk


Call Ernie up, and just Git Ya one!.......Harperman


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Yup, Adcock ACS-CX takedown for me. I've wanted one ever since they were first made, but they are a bit too much for my budget, especially since I have a serviceable one piece ACS single carbon LB. I love the grip. :wink: But I've seen at least one sold because the owner didn't like the grip. Maybe that will work in my favor someday


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

would shop around to find the most expensive bow on the market, custom or other wise just to see if it was worth it or not.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

martha j said:


> would shop around to find the most expensive bow on the market, custom or other wise just to see if it was worth it or not.


Well, sounds like you'll need some Nano Pro arrows with tungsten points to go with that bow


----------



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

The Firefly recurve I just shot is now tops on my list.Unfortunately they aren't made anymore.

Would like to try one of those Blacktail TD recurves...or a Habu recurve.....or a Morrison ILF recurve.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

martha j said:


> would shop around to find the most expensive bow on the market, custom or other wise just to see if it was worth it or not.


Start savin' up for a Habu or a Black Widow then, ma'am.

As far as what I would get that I don't have, it'd probably be either a Moosejaw Razorback or a Moosejaw Elite, or pretty much anything made by Gary Sentman


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

Found a adcock acs....price is cheap so i am happy!


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

I want a Crow Creek Black Crow.Won't be long and I'll have one.


----------



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

i want a zona bow. look awesome and look like they would shoot good. -Nick


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

ive had a widow & a silver tip both that i bought new, but their gone now. both being good well made shootable bows but no mistical charm about them, just exspensive. you don't know whats good till you try them all. just like golf clubs, had to try em all to find what all the hype & hard sell was all about.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

martha j said:


> ive had a widow & a silver tip both that i bought new, but their gone now. *both being good well made shootable bows but no mistical charm about them, just exspensive.* you don't know whats good till you try them all. just like golf clubs, had to try em all to find what all the hype & hard sell was all about.


Amen sister, amen. I am still somewhat curious as to this belief, most prevalent among newer traditional shooters, that a higher priced recurve or longbow is going to make them a better shooter. Not knocking Widows, Silvertips, Habus, or any other brand---obviously some men and women (_who obviously have a few years of shooting under their belts_) wholeheartedly believe they are worth the cost, and if they tell me because they believe that "the cost is worth the quality", then I can respect _that_. I just get worried when new trad shooters ask "What's the 'best' recurve or longbow?", and think they must go out and custom order a brand new Black Widow (or any other higher priced trad bow) when a beat-up old Ben Pearson would have given them just as many valuable learning experiences. God and Christ Bless!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Ive got everything I need... All I can think of is perhaps 2 sets of Dryad Longbow limbs for my 21" DAS Dalaa riser, a set in 24# and another in 30#.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

For me it would be the Cari-bow Peregrine. It is a hybrid longbow. It smokes an arrow, is accurate and dead quiet in the hand. Abes craftmanship is second to none, his bows shoot as good as they look...

As a matter of fact..... I just ordered one!
It will have a diamond shaped riser of waterfall bubinga and ebony, limbs of quilted maple (both sides) and a beavertail grip....


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

There is two on my list right now & any of the two would be THAT bow.

I want a Hoyt Nexus 23-25 inch Risor w/ Hoyt 300 medium limbs that will equal to 40* at my draw length.

I want a Black Widdow PSAII or PMAII in Grey Bark w/ 40* & 50* limbs.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

bulldog42 said:


> i want a zona bow. look awesome and look like they would shoot good. -Nick



Yep, just recently discovered the web site.
If I ever get to the stage of buying a custom recurve, one of these will fit the bill.

Kev


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really don't know at this time but it would be something more pleasing to MY eye than the Bear Kodiak Hunter that I have now. Maybe a Bob Lee, Predator recurve or magically transform my Marriah Chinook into a Thermal takedown.


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I just made up my mind. I will take a yellow 25 inch Hoyt Helix riser and a 25 inch Pearl White Hoyt GMX riser. I am not sure of which limbs to purchase. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I wonder if Dave Barnsdale makes exotic wood limbs in the ILF format for recurve bows.


----------



## r.a.ott (May 22, 2005)

contender elite


----------



## Kayo (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoyt:darkbeer:


----------



## lazy ike (Oct 19, 2009)

Of the bows that I have been able to shoot (Morrison, Bob Lee, Lewis Hollow, A&H acs , Tomahawk, Blacktail, and Border) I would have to vote for the Border black douglas swift t/d recurve. The finger groove riser fits my hand nicely and this bow just plain sends arrow after arrow in the same spot. And with the Hex V limbs, they get there very fast! The Lewis Hollow t/d longbow is the best of the longbows that I've tried. 

The bow that holds the most mistique for me( read makes me drool over it) is the Centaur carbon Elite. I've never handled one , but it has that kid with the dog eared catologue , object of desire , sort of spell on me.


Ike


----------



## black adder (Mar 1, 2010)

*dream bow*

Black widow t/d recurve. Expensive i know, can't afford one, but i shot them and like em.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Saluki Damascus take down.


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

A T/D Damascus would be really nice but if price doesn't matter, it would be one of Lukas' Turkish horn bows. 

I think they start at about $2500.00


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

A wilcox duoflex bow and anything made Nels Grumley.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

A Black Swan Sniper. She will be mine one day... I swear it...


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm Not Ted said:


> A Black Swan Sniper. She will be mine one day... I swear it...


Do they still make the sniper? I looked on their website and only see the 3 piece bows for sale now, don't see any of the one piece. Glad I have my black swan hybrid 1-piece, bought it brand new for half price!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah. They're making a bunch of new bows with exotic woods (bubinga, and what not) and they're waiting to get new pictures of those to put up. All of their bows are still available for order, you just need to talk to the guy. I personally do not care for their take downs, kinda homely to me. But their one piece bows are real neat looking...


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Yeah. They're making a bunch of new bows with exotic woods (bubinga, and what not) and they're waiting to get new pictures of those to put up. All of their bows are still available for order, you just need to talk to the guy. I personally do not care for their take downs, kinda homely to me. But their one piece bows are real neat looking...


and great shooters, would put your martin to shame!


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

X-Appeal with X-Pression limbs please.

























































so when can I expect you to send it to me?


----------



## Arrow Hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Black Widow recurve (love it), next on my list would be one of their long bows or a Shrew long bow


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Darn,if I knew that I would already have it. 

I know of no bow in particular I would buy right now that I don't already have.Someone has to build a better mousetrap I guess to catch me.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

goblism said:


> and great shooters, would put your martin to shame!


too bad the dont have a warranty :shade:


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

trapperDave said:


> too bad the dont have a warranty :shade:


black swans have a one year warranty, martins have a 2 year, than they charge 50% of the repair cost for 3 years after the initial 2, than no warranty.

Most bows if you have a problem you will have a problem right away, I am shooting some 50 year old damon howatts and I am definitely not worried about a warranty.

bought my adcock acs, pennies on the dollar compared to a new one. its used, but if it breaks I am not really out much


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

late 60's Bear kodiak take down "B" riser


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Centaur Chimera. Ordered mine today and will pick it up next week.

DDave


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

Saluki


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Montana Bows Whip RD long bow


----------



## OldSkoolArcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Grayling A Handle


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

A new Z7, and a custom fitted black widow. Or maybe a longbow made from Osage with about 50-60# draw. It's just never have enough money....


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

I think next summer I will be trying to buy a TD longbow from Dry Ridge Archery. A little less expensive that most customs and beautiful. Bacote riser with Zebrawood limbs, 62" [email protected]


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Wes Wallace Mentor (almost pulled the trigger twice) or a Blacktail - big name bows you rarely see for sale


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

After having a limb on my (rare) Grayling 1969 Bear TD receive an ugly _surface_ scratch last weekend, it's going back into storage where it had been for 35 years until I pulled it out of storage last season. So it's not a matter of "if" I could have i bow I don't own, it is... when.

The other two custom (wood riser) bows I own are also no longer made, so I am going to buy a.... 

-Bernardini 21" "Cobra" riser
-Jager Grip

Still researching the best ILF limbs for the short riser that I suspect is shorter than most ILF limbs are/were designed for.


----------



## ShoreGobbler (Sep 7, 2008)

The DAS DALAA in Nat Gear Camo!


----------



## Tradhunt (Sep 18, 2010)

I had a Fox T/D recurve a while back and really liked it but had to sell it. So I'd like to pick up another one. That or I'd like to get a Blacktail 1 piece recurve as i love my snakebit T/D.


----------



## ORrogue (Oct 8, 2006)

Recurve would be a Blacktail take down and longbow I can't decide between a Shrew, Griffin or who knows too many choices so little money.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I have 3 great bows, can´t think any better.

Kassai Bear 85-90# with different colour than current( wich is red 80#) is next on my order list, so let´s say that...


----------



## rimrockhunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Another Wes Wallace Mentor 66" 55# @ 31" Im feeling stronger already.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Quite satisfied With what I have


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

I just solved the problem of the one bow that I didn't own but wanted when the postman today delivered a Hoyt Pro Medalist 5PM that looks like it had been preserved in a time warp for the past 45 years. When I saw the pictures something said "this is your bow - it was made for YOU". When I first gripped it, and every time all evening, it was as if the pattern for the grip was taken from my hand and the bow felt alive, radiating happiness and contentment.

OK, I know it sounds like I've gone off the deep end, but there really is something about this bow. Hopefully I'll have time to shoot it tomorrow when I'm not helping run the archery competition at the Tampa Renaissance Fair.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm perfectly happy with my old Hoyt 5PM. At this point in my life I could afford any bow, but I'm satisfied with what I have. However, I don't need a bow for hunting.


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

Should have bought that Aussenheimer for $300 a few years ago :frusty:


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Border Covert hunter....


----------



## O'Mahony (Mar 15, 2014)

I've my heart set on shaking out CD Archery's WF-25 riser sporting Borders Hex 7 limbs in XL length. I am close with the $......kid in college makes this kind of stuff a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

One of these ...
http://cponeidaeagle.com/index.html

Maybe I could shoot as well as the "Arrow" ??? LOL


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

centaur carbon elite.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Tough call. Probably another Fedora 560. Had a couple and sold them off in pursuit of other bows. The one piece 560 in a long configuration of 64" and 46# would be my dream bow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Bear Take-down.....my dream bow


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This one...










Blacktail Legacy Series...










"Attack At Sunrise" motif...










But I can't afford it priced at $5,750 USD. :laugh:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that is literally a ''dream bow''

i would stare at it for hours on my bow rack...


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm must be from the wrong side of the tracks. I've had my Rivers Edge for around 10 years now and don't think of another.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah that is literally a ''dream bow''
> 
> i would stare at it for hours on my bow rack...


I'd shoot the pee out of it to hurry up and get a few nicks, scratches and rub marks on it so I could get it done and over with so I could RELAX and shoot the pee out of it! :laugh:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> I'd shoot the pee out of it to hurry up and get a few nicks, scratches and rub marks on it so I could get it done and over with so I could RELAX and shoot the pee out of it! :laugh:


thats exactly what i would do to, i would shoot a ton and show it off at the ranges....and never sell it, its the definition of a ''wall-hanger''


----------



## rshunter (Nov 24, 2008)

A Blacktail with all the trimmings...


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

90# 07 Bowtech Tribute.


----------



## Penn Recurve (Feb 25, 2015)

Another Mentor or a Fox Royal Crown.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

A 2016 Hoyt Carbon Slider 32X.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't want to be associated with starting rumors, so here's what the 2016 Carbon Slider 32x is: It's my long standing Hoyt "wish list." (sorry)

A 32.5 in. ATA carbon bow with steady hold (@ 27.5 in. w/ #2 cams) and a 6.75+ (side plates for grip) b/h that shoots ~340 class speeds.... (with a flat draw curve like my Chill-R)
(something carbon in-between the 30 and the 34 with z5 cams, but not "turbo" cams)


----------



## TeamRetic (Dec 22, 2014)

I would love to get one of the Border hex 7 recurves. They are awesome. My friend has one and that bow is awesome.


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

I can't pick one :set1_rolf2:.. I want a Falco longbow and a Win&Win Wiawis Nano riser, and a Border ILF riser.


----------



## overbo (Feb 7, 2015)

Brandon Stahls one piece or Habu triple carbon cocabola recurve


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

kegan said:


> Long, stable, with R/D in the limbs and good speed. Forgiving and quick, a real "point and shoot" kind of bow. Guess I better start building...


One of those...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got it 

Honestly I am so completely satisfied with this bow I don't really want for anything else


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> I've got it
> 
> Honestly I am so completely satisfied with this bow I don't really want for anything else


I feel the same. I was just shooting, getting ready to crawl out of my hole, saying, "mAN, I love this bow."

I do not feel lacking for anything.

Still, from time to time, I am called on to fill the longbow slot for a team shoot, and honestly, I can't hold it together for a whole day with my 70# Tomahawk. A 45-50# Omega would be a welcome scenario. Plus, the lines are just gorgeous. I can look at my daughter's, true....

But after replacing the rest of the roof, I might have to implore Kegan for the honor of customerhood once again. I've been putting it off for awhile.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

Wouldn't mind trying a Centaur, Peregrine, and Thunder Child.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't decide on either a Blacktail 1pc longbow or a Fox Triple Crown longbow.


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

Would have to be a set of the new Morrison max 3 limbs on my 15" Morrison pheonix or Titan lll riser. I really want to shoot these limbs.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

TT Recon riser.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Whoa, sorry guys. I didn't realize until now that this was a traditional thread.....


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Pretty cool to see an old thread pulled up, my comment from one of the first pages of this thread was for one of Ernie's Sapphire Hawks and an Adcock ACS. Well I have had both, and I still have Ernie's 'Hawk... best dang hunting bow I have had. Now I lean more on my 3 piece Dryad Epic and longbow limbs, but still have Ernie's bow. Its a keeper. A work of art that is very functional.  So Hornseeker, if you are reading this drop me a note sometime, and thanks for the great bow.  Just checked, my original post was March 22, 2010....


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd be pretty damn satisfied with a nice Wallace or Brooks one-piece recurve at 48#/64". Could say Blacktail, Border, ACS, etc. but at my shooting ability it's just be a waste of $1000+. Closing in on 50 years old as a mediocre at best shooter... no way could I justify those Cadillacs.

Good thread btw.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I might get a 40# draw-weight Bear Montana.

I particularly like the handle design of the Bear Montana.

I have two “Hill-style”/American flat bows. Both are 30#. I find that I very much like the thin flat handles much better than the fat high-wrist pistol grips on my two recurves such as the grip on my Bear Super Kodiak. 

The longbow handles remind me of the greatly improved handles on most of the new high-end PSE pro-series vertical compound bows since about 2011 (e.g., Evo’s).

I would like to get a new 40# longbow with the same type of handle as those on my two 30# longbows. I do wish the handle on the Bear Montana was somewhat narrower, but otherwise the handle is the perfect shape and size.

I do care about hand shock, but I am not sure I can trust the Bear Montana hand shock complaints from others. From the contradictions, hand shock seems to be the result of some kind of specific interaction between each bow and each shooter. At least that is my impression. I have often held the Bear Montana bows, but I have not shot one yet. I need to do that.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

fallhunt said:


> From the contradictions, hand shock seems to be the result of some kind of specific interaction between each bow and each shooter. At least that is my impression. I have often held the Bear Montana bows, but I have not shot one yet. I need to do that.


The Montana can be a great or horrible bow depending on what you're looking for.

If you're looking for a high performance bow capable of shooting moderately light arrows quickly, it's not it. It will be shocky and it will never go fast.

If you're looking for an aesthetically pleasing, minimalist bow with graceful lines that will cast a heavy arrow at moderate speed, with little hand shock or sound, it does just fine.

My wife has one, and she loves it with 11/32 POC wood shafts. With 5/16 shafts, it felt abusive.

By all means, shoot one for yourself.


----------

